# Scalance S615 und mehrere PN Netze, ist dieses Möglich?



## DarkLykan (9 Juni 2020)

Hallo an alle,

ich bin schon etwas länger hier im Forum, aber meistens nur als stiller Leser. Jetzt habe ich ein Problem, welches ich nicht gelöst bekomme. Wedre mit der Google Suche noch mit der Suche hier im Forum und hoffe auf eure Hilfe.


  Ich habe eine Anlage mit einer CPU 1515F2-PN, mehreren Profinet-Teilnehmern (41 beim aktuellen Ausbaustand der Anlage) und einem Scalance S615.

  Mein Problem ist das es 2 Profinet-Kreise an der CPU gibt auf denen die Profinet Teilnehmer aufgeteilt sind.
  PN1 hat den IP-Kreis 192.168.0.0/24 und PN2 hat den IP-Kreis 192.168.1.0/24 beide Netze sind nicht miteinander verbunden bzw. beide Netze sind nur mit der CPU verbunden.

  Der Scalance S615 hängt im IP Kreis vom PN1. Ich kann auch eine Verbindung zu allen Teilnehmern dieses IP-Kreises aufbauen.
  Ich müsste jetzt aber auch auf die Teilnehmer aus PN2 zugreifen können. 
  Können sie mir sagen, ob dieses möglich ist und wenn ja wie ich dieses bewerkstelligen kann.
  Wichtig wäre mir das, wenn ich die beiden Netze auf den Scalance lege diese sich nicht gegenseitig beeinflussen, 

  sprich PN1 keine Netzwerklast im PN2 generiert und umgekehrt.


Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus 

DarkLykan


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2020)

Ja, das geht.
Ich hab hier einen S615 mit 3 PN-Netzen.

Auf P5 liegt das Kundennetz mit dem Zugang zum Internet.
P1 - SPS1 mit PN 10.99.1.1
P2 - SPS2 mit PN 10.99.2.1
P3 - SPS3 mit PN 10.99.3.1

Wenn ich mich mit Sinema einnwähle, kann ich mich mit allen 3 SPS verbinden.
Dazu hab ich im S615 die 3 Ports P1,2,3 identisch eingerichtet, nur mit den unterschiedlichen Ports und IP-Adressen.
Auch im Sinema mußte ich die IP zum entsprechenden Projekt hinzufügen. Es reicht dann auch  eine Lizenz, denn es ist ja ein S615.


----------



## DarkLykan (9 Juni 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, das geht.
> Ich hab hier einen S615 mit 3 PN-Netzen.
> 
> Auf P5 liegt das Kundennetz mit dem Zugang zum Internet.
> ...



Hallo Ralle,
danke für die Antwort.
Weist du wo du da was eingestellt hast?


----------



## Ralle (9 Juni 2020)

JA. 

Hier mal ein paar Screenshots.
Insgesamt muß ich sagen, wenn man noch nie mit Netz-Dingen befaßt war ist das recht unübersichtlich, die Siemens-Dokus und Hilfen sind ebenfalls wenig hilfreich fand ich.

Anhang anzeigen Konfiguration Scalance 615.pdf


----------



## DennisBerger (16 Juni 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Insgesamt muß ich sagen, wenn man noch nie mit Netz-Dingen befaßt war ist das recht unübersichtlich, die Siemens-Dokus und Hilfen sind ebenfalls wenig hilfreich fand ich.


dem schliesse ich mir an, die Hilfe ist nicht wirklich eine Hilfe...leider..

Vielleicht kannst mir ja helfen, ich hab folgende Situation:
HMI (Tp1200) liegt im Profinet und soll auf einem Industrienetzwerk eine CSV ablegen.
HMI hat in TIA Profinet 
IP 192.168.0.5
subnet 255.255.255.0

Router S615 hat die IP Adresse 192.168.0.10


Im Industrienetzwerk hat das HMI folgende IP zugewiesen bekommen:
IP 158.125.115.110
sub netz 255.255.255.0
Gateway 158.125.115.1


Ich muss also über den S615 die IP adresse des HMI ändern , dass es sich im Industrienetzwerk mit o.g. IP und dem Gateway anmeldet.
Hab dazu Begriffe wie "routen" "forwarden"  aufgeschnappt aber im web Interface des Routers finde ich da nichts,

Hab dazu auch  in der Hilfe nichts gefunden.. 

auch keine Erklärung was zb "Broadcast" macht 

oder ob ich in WInCC "Router verwenden" anklicken muss? 




jemand Hilfe für mich? danke


----------



## Ralle (16 Juni 2020)

So nutze ich den S615 ja eigentlich gar nicht. Es geht ja bei mir genau darum, dass ich via VPN nur auf das SPS-Netz komme. In das Kundennetz komme ich so nicht und soll ich ja auch gar nicht. Dazu baut der S615 eine Verbindung zu unserem Sinema-Server in der Firma auf und ich verbinde mich über diesen Server mit den SPS. 
Möglicherweise ist deinen Konstellation auch möglich, aber damit hab ich mich noch nie beschäftigt.
Hat denn das Panel eine 2. Ethernet-Schnittstelle? Aber ob dann darüber auf ein "Anderes Netz" Dateien abgelegt werden können? Früher ging das nicht vom Panel aus, aber da bin ich der Falsche.


----------



## DennisBerger (16 Juni 2020)

danke dir
leider hat das Panel keine 2. Ethernet schnittstelle.
In der Vergangenheit hatten wir so eine Maschine mit Profibus mit der CPU verbunden und hatten dadurch die ethernet schnittstelle für das Industrienetzwerk frei und konnten da die IP adresse frei eingeben.
dies ist nun bei V2..0 der Msschine mit dem Update auf  S7-1500 und reines Profinetnetzwerk nicht mehr möglich


----------



## DennisBerger (23 Juni 2020)

Wollte nur schreiben, dass es dank des Siemens Support geklappt hat.

Generell  muss ich mal den Siemens Support loben, die sich immer schnell  melden  und sehr daran interessiert sind eine Lösung zu finden!
Echt klasse!


----------



## Ralle (23 Juni 2020)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> Wollte nur schreiben, dass es dank des Siemens Support geklappt hat.
> 
> Generell  muss ich mal den Siemens Support loben, die sich immer schnell  melden  und sehr daran interessiert sind eine Lösung zu finden!
> Echt klasse!



Kannst du bitte den Weg mal kurz aufzeigen? Dann finden Suchende evtl. eine Lösung für so ein Problem.


----------



## DennisBerger (26 Juni 2020)

klar.. sobald ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin, dann auch  mit screenshots


----------



## tysal (10 Juni 2021)

Hallo DennisBerger, 
ich würde das Thema gerne noch einmal "öffnen", da ich einen ähnlichen Fall habe: Ich möchte über den SINEMA REMOTE CONNECT PORT (EXTERN) auf einen Teilnehmer zugreifen zur Ablage von Daten Temperaturen, die in einem Schreiber aufgezeichnet werden. Könntest Du vielleicht einmal kurz den Lösungsweg, den Siemens genannt hat, skizzieren? 
Grundsätzlich muss hier doch die Firewall für den Teilnehmer freigeschaltet bzw. geroutet werden, oder?


----------

